# Sympatico Mail enhanced by MSN.



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

I'd like to hear any ones opinion about upgrading from the Sympatico e-mail service to Sympatico Mail enhanced by MSN. Does it work OK using Mail 2.0.5? What are the good and/or bad points?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I had to abandon Sympatico's email altogether, I now use Gmail for everything.
Sympatico sends Spam and allows spamming. At the same time returning important emails back to the sender!!! I called their tech support, he sent one test message and it went through, so "Everything is fine on our end". I would just use a more reliable email service, even Hotmail is better than Sympatico Email (and it's run off the same servers!)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've never used Symbadico Mail, I much prefer to use the OS X mail client,
If I absolutely must use an online mail system then I'd rather use Yahoo or .Mac


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I find a combination of Sympatico, gmail, hotmail, yahoo, some other free services, and the email accounts I get with my web hosting all fill the bill together.

Eggs and one basket, as it were.


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

dolawren said:


> I've never used Symbadico Mail, I much prefer to use the OS X mail client,
> If I absolutely must use an online mail system then I'd rather use Yahoo or .Mac


He is talking about the POP client. Sympatico has merged their email service with MSN. It is supposed to give you more email space and be able to send and receive larger files. I had one of the Bell people try to get me to go sign up for it. It does not cost anything extra, but you have to go to some site and set it up. Afterwards everything is supposed to be the same, but more features. Pretty much it is just taking your current pop account with sympatico and moving it over to MSNs servers. It is all pop client stuff though, not online mail.

If someone has the site to set it up, I will give it a go and see how it is. I got the address from the person on the phone, but cannot find it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Jestered said:


> If someone has the site to set it up, I will give it a go and see how it is. I got the address from the person on the phone, but cannot find it.


I think this is what you mean:

http://sympatico.msn.ca/


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sympatico and MicroSoft - now there is a combination that I would (NOT) trust....


----------



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

This will get you there.

http://upgradecentre.sympatico.ca/


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Use GMail. A fantastic service and if you move or change ISP, you don't need to change your email address with contacts.


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

I agree, get a GMail account, Sympatico is evil enough without MSN tipping the scales.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Never had good luck using ANY ISP's email.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I thought GMail was US only for now. I have checked out the Google site intending on getting an account, but have been too lazy to look for any "loopholes"


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

sammy said:


> I thought GMail was US only for now. I have checked out the Google site intending on getting an account, but have been too lazy to look for any "loopholes"


No that is not right. I have many GMails accounts and no problems. I don't know why there would be a problem. It is just an email address, it does not matter where you are.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

I have been using Sympatico for the last 2 years now, and I can say this about there mail service ;
- Some may know, but most do not, Sympatico is using HotMail servers for there mail, ie: pophm & smtphm, and the mail service is as bad as it can get.
- HotMail is well known for loosing e-mails, and I for one, have had my fair share of lost one, incoming and outgoing.
- There tech. service is also a disaster to say the least, they know close to noting, they do not support Mac's and they keep refering everyone to there online FQA forums.
- What really bothers me a lot, is that there service slows down durring day time hours, and that includes the connection speed of witch I use ( 5mb connection ), and yes I have tested the service durring wee hours of the night to back up what I have noticed.
- As soon as I can put my hands on a descently priced high speed modem in he new year, I am gone from Sympatico. :clap:


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Jestered, I clipped this from the GMail site, 

What is Gmail? - Quick Facts - Screenshots - FAQ
What is Gmail?

As part of Google's mission to organize the world's information and make it universally accessible and useful, we're testing an email service called Gmail.

Gmail is a free, search-based webmail service that includes more than 2,500 megabytes (2.5 gigabytes) of storage. The backbone of Gmail is a powerful Google search engine that quickly finds any message an account owner has ever sent or received. That means there's no need to file messages in order to find them again.

When Gmail displays an email, it automatically shows all the replies to that email as well, so users can view a message in the context of a conversation. There are no pop-ups or untargeted banner ads in Gmail, which places relevant text ads and links to related web pages adjacent to email messages.


Quick Facts

* Cost: Free
* Storage: 2,500+ megabytes (and counting)
* Superior spam protection using innovative Google technology
* Languages: Messages can be sent and read in most languages. The Gmail interface is available in 38 languages: US and UK English, simplified and traditional Chinese, Bulgarian, Catalan, Croatian, Czech, Danish, Dutch, Estonian, Finnish, French, German, Greek, Hindi, Hungarian, Icelandic, Indonesian, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Latvian, Lithuanian, Polish, Portuguese, Romanian, Russian, Serbian, Slovak, Slovenian, Spanish, Swedish, Tagalog, Thai, Turkish, Ukrainian, and Vietnamese.
* Access: Free automatic forwarding and POP3 access



* JavaScript and cookies must be enabled on all browsers
*

Fully supported browsers:
- Microsoft IE 5.5+ (download: Windows)
- Netscape 7.1+ (download: Windows Mac Linux)
- Mozilla 1.4+ (download: Windows Mac Linux)
- Mozilla Firefox 0.8+ (download: Windows Mac Linux)
- Safari 1.2.1+ (download: Mac)
* Many other browsers work with Gmail's basic HTML view, including:
- Microsoft IE 4.0+
- Netscape 4.07+
- Opera 6.03+


Screenshots


Inbox Features 
Conversation View 
Advanced Search


Frequently Asked Questions

1. What makes Gmail different?
2. How do I sign up?
3. What about spam?
4. What does Gmail do to prevent viruses?
5. Are there ads in Gmail?
6. What about privacy?
7. Why is Google offering email? I thought you were a search company.

1. What makes Gmail different?

Gmail uses Google search technology to automatically organize and find messages. And because Gmail includes more than 2,500 megabytes of storage, a typical user won't ever have to worry about deleting mail. Everything just gets archived so it can be found again if needed.

There are other differences in the way Gmail provides access to your email. For example, Gmail automatically groups an email and the replies to it as a conversation. That means you always see a message in its proper context. And there are no pop-ups or banner ads in Gmail, just relevant text ads and links to related pages. Gmail's other distinctive features include a labeling system, a spam reporter and a system for filtering your mail as it comes into your inbox. Learn more.

2. How do I sign up?

You can get a Gmail account if you're invited by someone who already has one. Or, you can sign up for an account using your mobile phone. Currently, we're only able to offer this promotion in the United States, but we are working hard to make it available in more countries. 

This is why I thought I was SOL. Not to mention no text messaging.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

sammy said:


> Jestered, I clipped this from the GMail site,
> 
> ...snippty snip...
> 
> ...


If you want to sign up on your own you do need to be a US cellular customer, but just have someone invite you to join. If you want I can invite you, just send me a private message with your email address and I will invite you.

Trev


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

PM Me, I can send you an invite I think.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I am slow LOL


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

I am curious, I use Sympatico purely for my high-speed connection at home, never using the sympatico e-mail address but my wife does. Recently, my mother-in-law signed up for Sympatico high-speed and while she can receive any message we send to her as a *reply* she does not receive any message that is sent to her using the address book address. Weird. Anyone have any idea why that might be?

Also, if I were to ditch Sympatico in favour of an ISP that was just for the connection, who should I go with?


----------

